# Minitrix track plan, for a newbie



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

Good evening fellow train enthusiasts! I have been digging through your forums on and off for a few months, and finally registered so I can make a post. This is my first Topic post.

I inherited my grandfather's (and subsequently my father's) Minitrix trains and track a few years ago when my father retired. This past Christmas I was feeling nostalgic, and pulled them all out. Needless to say, lots of cleaning and research to get all four original Minitrix loco's working again. Two of them were set up for EMS (think pre-dcc. AC variable control). But their circuit boards were shot. Lots of research, and a soldering gun later, they now work in DC after never moving since the 1980s. I will have to post pictures of them later. 

I have a temporary setup on a 4x2 foam board, with track nails holding it together. That was the step up from a loop on the table top. Needless to say, I'm hooked.

I have tinkered around with several layout designs (I splurged on the AnyRail software).. and have settled on the 90 x 30 inch hollow door as my next step up.

I'm looking for opinions and ideas...
(For those that are not familiar with Minitrix, think Atlas code 80 for Europe.)


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

Some pics of my trains. 

1st pic is NS (Dutch) 1100 series electric loco with 2 passenger cars (Era IV)
2nd pic is SBB CFF (Swiss) electric loco with 2 passenger cars and a baggage car (Era III/IV)
3rd pic is DB (German) series 200 Diesel with two passenger cars (Era IV)
4th & 5th pic is DB steam loco (BR 89 005) with various period cargo wagons. (Era II)

These are my grandfather's original trains, purchased in the 1970's and 1980's.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice trains. IMO we have too little stuff from outside the US so seeing some Dutch and German is a refrehing change. Minitirix was and still is quality. I have FM switcher made by them. Standards have moved on a lot since then so wheels, motors and details are much better now. 

Your plan is track intensive and that's fine but you wont have much room for scenery , industry etc. I don't know what state your fathers old track is in but you might be well advised to ditch it and go with some Peco turnouts and flex track, for the sake of reliability, you might even be able to mix them depending on its electrical integrity. Peco do code 80. Are you planning to install overhead catenary?

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments. I do plan on using most of the track. I cleaned all of them very well. I found a great inexpensive solution to clean contacts, that worked absolute wonders. My father did use Atlas flex track (Code 80) that was a perfect fit. So far, the only issues that I have had with any of the tracks were damaged tracks from disassembly of an old layout, one broken switch that no longer operated, and some electric actuators for the track switches that I can't get working, even after an intense soak and clean.

I do plan to put in some industry and a station. I did want to be able to fit and park all the trans and cars I currently have. All are DC, so isolated sections will be a must for parking trains.

Also, here are some more pics of a new batch of trains I purchased to add to the collection. The two locomotives are diesels that are used in the industry sections of the netherlands. "NS Cargo" is in small letters below the "Railion". The freight cars are from a variety of manufacturers, but all have the same couplers and coupler height.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting collection. Models seldom seen in these parts.

I like your track plans. Very nice continuous running. I'm a switching
fan, so my only suggestion would be to add as many industrial
spurs as you can. 

What area of Jacksonville do you live in? I'm in Cedar Hills.

Don


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks Don. I'll take a look at adding a few spurs. I was hoping for a blend between continuous running and switching. I live in Orange Park, a stone's throw from Cecil.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dusty

I know several NFL teams who would welcome a man who could
throw a stone from Orange Park to Cecil Commerce Center. That's
quite an arm. 

Don


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

ha ha.. I'm in Oakleaf. The planes in the pattern for cecil fly over my house all the time.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dusty

Before I became smart and gave it up, I used to ride my Harley through Oakleaf
very often. There is a 'mysterious' large fenced and guarded
installation there across the main road from the 'club' area. There
is not a sign on it or indication of what it is. Do you know?

Don


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

Don, that's a Medical record repository I think. I don't recall the name, but security due to private information on health care stuff.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

You stated that your design will be on a 90"x30" hollow door. I cannot find any doors that are 90". The longest is 80". Do you know where one may be available?


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> You stated that your design will be on a 90"x30" hollow door. I cannot find any doors that are 90". The longest is 80". Do you know where one may be available?


 You are very correct. I noticed that yesterday. I mistyped the dimensions in my track planning software. I'm currently working on an updated plan with the 30 x 80 correct size, with some alterations to the track plan.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Please post your new design.


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

As stated above, initials dimensions were corrected to 80 x 30.
I split up the center spur, and added two more. I included some industry buildings, houses, and stations. My plan was to have a background of a city scape behind the top station and integrate with the houses on the top right. Future room to add a real modelled city with roads as an add on in the future.

Feedback appreciated.


----------

